# Rose lake



## Satelliteman (May 30, 2010)

Went up today with my son & nephew. Water was clear as always. We saw some HUGE! Bass. As always they would not bite. Had a few small bass mouth a finesse worm, but didn't manage to stick any.

Even the 'gills did not bite much. There were quite a few hand sized ones cruising the banks.

I did see a big snapping turtle. Had to be almost 20" wide. 

Oh well. I guess a bad day fishing beats a good day at work.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the report. I have never caught many fish out of Rose lake, but there is something about that place that keeps me coming back. It is by far the prettiest lake I have ever been on. Not just in Ohio, but anywhere. Next time you are there take the road just up from the boat ramp and visit the Moonville Tunnel. And then up from the tunnel is the old graveyard. Always nice to explore when possible, and there is certainly a lot of exploring to be had in the area.


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the report, hope to have one of my own mid July.
I will be down there staying nearby with family and would like to get out on the water. Can you tell me if there is an area to launch kayaks? or even if you can have them on the water. I read somewhere that its a good hike back to the lake, and read somewhere else that there was a boat launch.
We will have the little ones with us, so I was hoping there is a beach area or something to keep them entertained.
Is it worth spending the afternoon there?
Last year we hit Lake Hope (stayed at State Park Cabin) and had a great time.
Thanks in advance.

Skish


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

LoneWolfNoPack said:


> Thanks for the report. I have never caught many fish out of Rose lake, but there is something about that place that keeps me coming back. It is by far the prettiest lake I have ever been on. Not just in Ohio, but anywhere. Next time you are there take the road just up from the boat ramp and visit the Moonville Tunnel. And then up from the tunnel is the old graveyard. Always nice to explore when possible, and there is certainly a lot of exploring to be had in the area.


lone wolf this lake is lake hope not rose, yes it is a beautiful lake, my favorite, next time u go to moonville take a pole ther is a few fish back at the hole before u get to the tunnel


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

saugeye2 said:


> lone wolf this lake is lake hope not rose, yes it is a beautiful lake, my favorite, next time u go to moonville take a pole ther is a few fish back at the hole before u get to the tunnel


Yep I just reliezed we was talking about Rose lake and not Lake Hope. My bad. Sorry for the confusion, and thanks for the tip. I was under the assumption that Raccoon Creek was dead, as far as fish go's with all the mining activity.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

it is in alot of places but not all of it


----------



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

where is rose lake? i would like to go there


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

pizzacouple said:


> where is rose lake? i would like to go there


Not hard to find. Google took like 5 seconds..

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/hocking/tabid/743/Default.aspx


----------



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh! whoops when i googled it it took me to someplace by akron... i thought to myself how is this southeast ohio.


----------

